# how to turn micromax 50 inch non smart tv into a android tv



## sonusahu (Mar 7, 2015)

so basically what i mean is that i should be able to use all apps from google play or most importantly i should be able to download torrents into the storage provided by the device to watch on the tv. i am looking for some device like that. as of now what i think is the closest that comes to it is the new nvidia shield console.

am i right?

or that device should be able to store the data onto a wireless network drive from which i can play the torrents.


----------



## sonusahu (Mar 7, 2015)

.........


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 7, 2015)

For turning it into an android TV, use devices such as Amkette EvoTV, CX-919 Android Mini PC, Astrum Magic Stick, etc.

If you want a torrenting device, setup a Raspberry Pi 2. It would be much better.


----------



## cute.bandar (Mar 7, 2015)

I am in no hurry, so waiting for : Matchstick


----------



## $hadow (Mar 8, 2015)

Chromecast is one option if you want android streaming option.


----------



## iSLaND (Mar 10, 2015)

MK808 B Plus available for 3.5-4K ebay.in


----------



## sonusahu (Mar 10, 2015)

i cant stream content from torrent websites, can i? so what i am looking for is something that will turn my non smart tv into a android device, on which i can download torrents i. e.  1080 p movies and watch them.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 10, 2015)

sonusahu said:


> i cant stream content from torrent websites, can i? so what i am looking for is something that will turn my non smart tv into a android device, on which i can download torrents i. e.  1080 p movies and watch them.



If you want to just download torrents and watch them, android isn't required. Setup a Raspberry Pi B+ or Pi 2, connect a USB HDD to it and connect the Pi B+/Pi 2 to the tv using HDMI cable.


----------



## $hadow (Mar 10, 2015)

Yeah rasberry pie will surely be a better option if that is your requirement.


----------

